# Grainy DVD playback



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone can help me here... First of all, I apologize if I have posted this in the wrong area. If so can a mod please move it to the proper area? Once again sorry if I did.

I recently started playing DVD's on my computer and I have notcied that the playback quality is far inferior to my standard television. It seems as if the video is "grainy" or "pixelated" at times. If you look close, you can also see little digital squares showing up also degrading the quality. If I play it on my regular DVD player(home player hooked up to a TV), the picture quality is fine. 

On the computer(not the one in my sig, but my fathers) I got 2 fairly new sony DVD-DL drives and i am using either Windows Media Player 10, Cyberlink Power DVD, or Nero Showtime to view my dvd's and all give me the same low, grainy quality. 

What I was wondering is if this is a possible codecc issue that may be causing the grainy quality when it may not be decoding the dvd files properly?

This is all on a 19in LCD viewsonic widescreen set at 1440x900 resolution. When I change it lower to 1024x768, I still get the same quality. Also it seems as if the DVD programs do not strech it to fit the wide screen, they just keep the standard size, so I am thinking its not because of the widescreen monitor.

Thanks in advance,

-Greg


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I use the *k-lite codec pack *which contains a dvd codec that should fix your problem with image quality. It also has Media Player Classic as part of the package, which allows you to stretch and zoom the video display to fill the screen properly (using the numberpad keys).


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 26, 2005)

thanks! i will try that out and see how it works. Once again thanks for the help. I will keep you posted as to what happens


----------

